# Greetings All!



## larryslater (Sep 12, 2011)

This is my first writer's forum. I've been in printing and publishing for over twenty years but have just recently been doing some writing in the religious area. These have been 1000 word short stories set in a fictional monastery on various ethical and religious topics. The most recent works are on my companion Web site.

I would like to get better at writing and maybe help others with the publishing end. Recently I've helped publish a friends three books, two Christian devotionals and one children's book. These were in paper 6x9 format but I prefer to publish in Kindle format. It is much easier to do.

Larry


----------



## Jinxi (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to WF Larry :hi:

Hope you enjoy your time here with us.


----------



## Nickie (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi there Larry, and welcome!


----------



## candid petunia (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Larry. Welcome to the community.


----------



## terrib (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey Larry...glad to have you...


----------



## Cricri (Sep 22, 2011)

Alleluia brother :icon_cheesygrin: welcome and god bless .
Met God once, at my father's funeral. take no offence but i ain't in the rush to meet it again. 
your subject of writing can be controversial so I am keen to read your stuff. 
take care.


----------

